# What happened to mscuppycakes.com?



## Nicala (Jul 29, 2010)

Am I the only person who can't load her website? Did she get a new url?

Don't tell me she closed... if so I'm going to be sad.


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 2, 2010)

Unfortunately, I dunno... but I was curious and her site won't load for me either =/


----------



## venacava (Sep 16, 2010)

I suspect she went out of business. There were a lot of complaints about extended shipping time and incomplete orders etc late last year.


----------



## Nicala (Oct 3, 2010)

Noooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where else am I going to find cheap black label lipsticks?! GAHHHHH


----------

